# Anyone know what brand these are?



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 20, 2009)

Found this picture on another forum, and I love the shoes but I can't seem to find them anywhere! I know I have seen them before but I can't remember where, I looked at Aldo with no luck. The picture isn't super quality, but They look like black platform peep toes with a silver heel and silver toe, with a silver buckle or something like that on the top!


----------



## chynegal (Jul 21, 2009)

Have u tried steve madden or maybe even jessica simpson


----------



## chynegal (Jul 21, 2009)

Have u tried steve madden or maybe even jessica simpson


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 21, 2009)

I tried steve Madden, I looked through all of the black pumps on Zappos, I have not tried Jessica Simpson, I did find something similar by Paris Hilton and by christian louboutin (but theres no way im gonna spend 900 dollars on a pair of christian louboutin's)


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 21, 2009)

Try Shiekh Shoes - With over 150 brands to choose from and free shipping anywhere in the continental U.S.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 21, 2009)

Sheikh Seduce-13  

This contemporary heel from Shiekh features an open toe satin upper with a banding overlay toe treatment.  The banded overlay and heel have a snake print pattern a rubber outsole and padded foot-bed for comfort.  100% man made materials.  4 inch heel. 
Sheikh Seduce-13 at Shiehkshoes.com with free shipping anywhere in the continental U.S

eureka!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you!!! Sheikh Hadn't even crossed my mind! There is one in the mall. Fannnnntastic !


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 21, 2009)

Those are fab!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 21, 2009)

they look like christian loubitin's ( i know i butchered the fuck out of his last name. lol)


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 21, 2009)

Shoes - Macy's
They're similar to these, too.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah I saw the paris Hilton version, And some of Paris Hiltons Other styles are freaking Cute too! with big huge bows on the side, cuuute. !


----------

